# New hobby shop



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

New hobby shop at the corner of logenbaugh and barker-cypress


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

neat, who are they?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Not sure. I wasnt able to get any info of who it is or when they open. If anyone knows post it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

About time there is a shop somewhere on the NW side!!!


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

Sweet! thats like 5 minutes from my house.and like 2 minutes from my job. :bounce:


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol thats victory rc for me is right where i work


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

That is almost across the street from my house!


----------



## jamesfouquet (Nov 17, 2011)

funny that it has the same name as the place here in beaumont


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

sweeeeeeeeeet, down the street from me literally!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

jamesfouquet said:


> funny that it has the same name as the place here in beaumont


How is the shop there?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

wow , thats about 2 min from my house, sweet!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Drove by it today. They were inside stocking. Sign on the door says grand opening tomorrow, Black Friday.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Let's all go buy one!:slimer:

http://franchise.rc-hobbies.com/


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Remote control? I do radio control.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

YNOT3D said:


> Remote control? I do radio control.


This could be a new class!

I want to see some of these guys running around the track behind their car because there's a 3' wire running from the "remote" to the car!:walkingsm


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

So it opened yesterday? I wonder if they will stock anything worth buying.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i stopped and talked to the owner for about a 1/2 hour yesterday and picked up an SC body. he is going to stock tires ,wheels, bodies and spare parts for most popular brands. he has AKA and proline tires in stock already with more to come! Funny thing is that he actually tried to buy M+M!!! LOL we know how that went down!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha! I bet there were lots of four letter words in a funny accent thrown around!!!


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

the one in beaumont isn't associated with that chain LOL.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> i stopped and talked to the owner for about a 1/2 hour yesterday and picked up an SC body. he is going to stock tires ,wheels, bodies and spare parts for most popular brands. he has AKA and proline tires in stock already with more to come! Funny thing is that he actually tried to buy M+M!!! LOL we know how that went down!


Did meir try to sell if for 1 million dollars!


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

1.5 mil. LOL!!!!:biggrin: He thinks that place is priceless. If you did buy that place you would have to put a HUGE sign out front that says NEW OWNER AND STAFF!!!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nice place!Friendly owner named Woody and his coworker is very helpful too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

YNOT3D said:


> Remote control? I do radio control.


I noticed that too. I'm all for supporting my LBS, but I don't have one. They all failed on the west side.


----------



## Dmccoy (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone have the phone number for these guys?


----------



## ESKAY (Sep 9, 2011)

Gary, this shop is on the westside. I live on mason rd and I-10 and it takes me about 15mins to get there.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

They only carry Traxxas car wise though...


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

they have Losi in stock too, AE on the way and possibly durango soon!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Mantisworx said:


> they have Losi in stock too, AE on the way and possibly durango soon!


they have a full stock of Losi goodies now, they're still putting things on the racks and what not, they have a awesome selection though, the fella is pretty much open ears for suggestions as well.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ESKAY said:


> Gary, this shop is on the westside. I live on mason rd and I-10 and it takes me about 15mins to get there.


West or East? If its west Bucky's still might be closer for me.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

I haven't been there yet but I hear it's on the corner of Barker Cypress and Longenbaugh which is between I10 and 290 (closer to 290).

This is not the exact address but it's the intersection where the shop is supposed to be located.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=8207+...ker+Cypress+Rd,+Cypress,+Texas+77433&t=h&z=17


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Longenbaugh is I believe one or two lights north of 529. It is closer to 290 however.


----------



## alexchen86 (Dec 2, 2011)

Could it be a franchise store...found a similar one out in Copperfield.

http://rc-hobbies.com/copperfield/


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

alexchen86 said:


> Could it be a franchise store...found a similar one out in Copperfield.
> 
> http://rc-hobbies.com/copperfield/


that's the one!


----------

